# Los Angeles area yardhaunts?



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you for this fellow Los Angelino! I was the one desperately looking for haunts last year as well!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

AuraofForeboding said:


> Thank you for this fellow Los Angelino! I was the one desperately looking for haunts last year as well!


Did you by any chance find any you might want to share?


----------



## haunt1000 (Aug 9, 2010)

The best yard haunts in LA are The House of Restless Spirits, which in my opinion is the greatest yard haunt on earth, and The House at Haunted Hill, which is also truly spectacular.
You can help support The House at Haunted Hill on their kickstarter page and even get cool swag like custom t-shirts for doing so. Heres the link
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...nted-hill-a-high-tech-halloween-sh?ref=search


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

haunt1000 said:


> The best yard haunts in LA are The House of Restless Spirits, which in my opinion is the greatest yard haunt on earth, and The House at Haunted Hill, which is also truly spectacular.


I totally agree with you about that! I was blown away the first time I saw The House of Restless Spirits. It is amazing. I also liked The House on Haunted Hill. They are both really good at their particular brand of yardhaunt. I would totally recommend a trip to see either. Another that I really liked was Boney Island, but sadly it is no longer around. I would say those are my top 3 for the Los Angeles area.

I am hoping to find more though!!!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> Some that I have found so far....
> 
> Clover Ave.
> Between Dahlgren Ave and Inglewood Blvd
> Small yard with lots of kid friendly props.


I went and took some pics today!!!! This house is right off of National. A few blocks from 405.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> Rosewood Ave
> Between Stanwood Drive and Rose Ave at the corner of Rose Ave and Rosewood Ave
> Graveyard with fences and columns and lots of tombstones.


I went back today and took some pics!!! Just off of Bundy. Not far from Interstate 10.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> Stanwood Drive
> Between Rosewood Ave and Cabrillo Blvd
> Really cool haunted house facade with cemetery. Mad scientist, witches and other figures on the roof. A couple other houses on the street are decorated as well.


I went back today and took some pics. Just off of Bundy. Not far from Interstate 10.
























































And then this is the house across the street. There are quite a few other houses in the neighborhood with decorations.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow great looking yards. Are there any Canadian Prairie people on here? :l


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

This is awesome. Anyone have a list for northern California?


----------

